# How I make my paper mache pumpkins



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Great videos! Now I know why my faces collapsed - I never paper mached the poster board openings....thanks for the tips


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I love your idea of the o-ring at the bottom. Will try that on my next pumpkins. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## StevensonMetal (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks matrixmom and lizzyborden. I was hoping it would help people out


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I love the cardboard ring idea! I just started making mache pumpkins this year with my mom, so this is super helpful. Thanks!


----------

